# Milbro Clone



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Recently, a fellow enthusiast asked me to recreate the classic milbro in wood. After looking over the few Milbro models I have in my own collection, I started the creation. He asked for buckeye burl and thuja burl- neither of them strong enough to handle the delicate shape, so I started with an 1/8" thick G10 core. I then found an amazing piece of spalted buckeye burl. It was full of character and a few worm holes as well. The palm swell is made from Thuja burl and the spacer between the two woods is Figueria. The frame is finished off with a hand rubbed CA finish which provides a tough shell against dents and dings on the soft woods. It is fitted with 3060 tubes and is one of the more attractive slingshots I have ever produced, in my opinion.


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

thats a very smart frame lovely choice of woods too nice to use
polecat


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

wow, that's realy beautiful.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi i like the look of this clone do you think it would take a set of 6mm sq black bands let me know and i will post a set out to you F O C would be a real shame to spoil such a nice catapult with tubes? when you can have the real thing Pete


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have seen this one in person and can say, perhaps only in person will the full effect of what it is visually be appreciated. Maybe a couple of other photos in different settings might help lessen the difference between the indirect visual and in-person visual. A serious stunner!!

No kidding, I almost don't know how Nathan can let this not be part of his personal collection. My thinking is; he could make another "like it" that would satisfy his customer. But this will be another of Flippinoutslingshots out in the world letting others see some amazing creativity and craftsmanship.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That buckeye burl really is an interesting looking specimen... outrageous!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Pick me!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks amazing!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks all!

I apologize profusely for not being traditional and putting squares on it. This one is more art than slingshot and it is a pleasure to simply hold. It just seems too pretty and delicate for big squares and 16mm lead LOL


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You're outta control!!! WoW!


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

That's flipping awesome. Excellent work.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It's very charming, I would say a beatiful review of a real classic.


----------



## TandocTools (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

All I can say is DUDE!!!!!! It's AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

awesome indeed!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

*







,







, ......Saludos Master.*


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A truly great piece of work.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Since I am the one who purchased this slingshot I must say it is a prime example of Nathan's outrageous works of art. This is one awesome slingshot and i am glad to have it in my collection.
Thanks


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow thats a fantastic looking shooter!


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Just stunning!


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

rlmlam said:


> Since I am the one who purchased this slingshot I must say it is a prime example of Nathan's outrageous works of art. This is one awesome slingshot and i am glad to have it in my collection.
> Thanks


That is beautiful... lucky you


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Fantastic work, best looking milbro clone out there that's for sure!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

thats some skill being displayed.... Hope were all paying attention.....


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

your work is one of a kind. thats the beauty of working with wood evryone will deffer on way or the other,


----------

